# Kanzen did it again



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes he did it again, best service you will ever get, if you ask me and even had the chance to meet up with him when i was in Tokyo.

Ordered a Mines Titanium Exhaust and it just arived, all i can say OMG this is superb quality. I will let the pictures speak for them self.


















































































Thanks again [email protected] Performance.

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Aye, Nicks a good lad 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That's a nice piece of art


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

That looks awesome and as you say the quality is superb, just look at those joins!!


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Superb welds....


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Jan, glad it arrived safely.

It sounds even better than it looks :thumbsup:


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow the welds on that look amazing!

Butuz


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Man why did you have to post pics of that! 

Looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Is this the exhaust that sounds so lovely?

I hope you bring your car to a big meet this summer so I can listen to the sweet music 

Looks pretty awkward to ship though. How come Mines didn't cut it in half and add some flanges to it?


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Yakozan said:


> Is this the exhaust that sounds so lovely?
> 
> I hope you bring your car to a big meet this summer so I can listen to the sweet music
> 
> Looks pretty awkward to ship though. How come Mines didn't cut it in half and add some flanges to it?


Well if there is any meets comming up between Stockholm and Malmö I might be there, if i don't have to work.

The exhaust was never designed to be sold outside Japan, thats why.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

get it on the car because we want to hear it!


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Well you can hear Nick's but mine will never sound like that with a stock engine.

Nicks car


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

There's a short clip from Fuji Speedway last month too. 
I'll try and get some in car footage next weekend.

YouTube - Fuji Speedway Flyby Nick


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Damn, how fast were you going Nick?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

hyrev said:


> Damn, how fast were you going Nick?


I'm hitting around 270kph before braking for the first corner, need to practice turn 16.

I'm sure you can beat that in your torque monster !


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, congrats on the the Ti exhaust!


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Nick you don't still have that in car video i think of you giving hyrev a ride do you? That one sounded real nice.


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

a real work of art mate.
congratulations.
cant believe the quality of those unions.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

nismo1118 said:


> Nick you don't still have that in car video i think of you giving hyrev a ride do you? That one sounded real nice.


Yeah from inside with the twisties!! Good vid.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

You love the exhaust. Best part on my car. The Mine's Down pipe and cat are the best match for it. Nick is a top notch seller.
Congrats again.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

use decat, but will install Greddy Extension Downpipes. Just a bit lasy to get them installed as i know how much work it is. plus i need to install my Apexi AVC-R and i suck at electronic equipment hehe


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Sounds amazing. Maybe I should get one too..


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll post up some in car footage at Fuji next week. 

Darkchild - drop me a mail if you would like a quote.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Installed the exhaust firday night, and i must say it looks small compared to the 5.5" HKS drager, but we did at test in the tunnel from Sweden to Denmark and it sounds sweet, not like Nick's car well far off i must say, but the sound should change when the extension downpipes,AVC-R and PFC.
We did make a blue flame after we installed it.

Not sure if people can see it.

Skyline skider flammer! - Bilgalleri.dk - Danmarks største bilgalleri


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

A few pictures.

Who said a Lupo was small ? and we could close the backdoor!!!!

















Me well some of me hehe









Me looking very tired, 48 hours and only 4 hours of sleep, but it had to be installed hehe


















It fits like a glove, its perfect 

































My buddys LM


















Cheers
Jan


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Sound demo please :bowdown1:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations with the purchase:smokin: 
The Mines Titanium ekshaustsystem is a work of art:bowdown1: 


Terje.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Yep few vids would be lovely... & a few more for nicks car as well please...


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks good Jan 

I get asked a lot how the exhaust will sound, and it's difficult to say as it varies depending on the state of tune. I've heard DCD's on a flyby and it's different to mine, but there's still a fantastic howl at revs.

You need to swap cars and let someone to do a flyby in a tunnel so you can hear it properly


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Thats lovely, I beleive the saying is

sexuuuuual choclate


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

front pipe really makes a difference on this exhaust. But to get the full Mine's sound you really need that complete engine. Make's it sound like a Yamaha R1!!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Mine's engine sound?*

Here's a not very clean youtube video.

My car first, with Mine's engine (GT-SS turbines), then some other cars, and then the flash of blue is Nick's car, with Mine's engine (2530s), and full Mine's exhaust. You can hear the difference in that my car does not have the full Mine's exhaust - headers only. For the record, the rest is a SARD cat and Fujitsubo muffler.

YouTube - Aki and Nick


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

As Dino say, it does make a big drffrence, but boost pressure and other cam's makes an even more diffrent sound.

Well ill try and make a flyby with the standard engine/boost and Decat and make a new flyby with Extension downpipes ( elbows and downpipes in one unit) with 1.0bar boost and a Power FC ( i might add some Tomei 260 poncams ) I know the cams plays a big role on sound hehe.


----------

